# Pork Chops Anyone?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is an 1800lb. wild boar. Apparently they grow very large and very quickly in our Canadian north. And no, you can't outrun them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't you find that there are some animals, or plants too, that when you see them, you think "Nah, that"s gotta be fake. Nothing could actually look/be like that."

And that's what I immediately thought. I'm not saying it IS, merely that when you see something that weird, your first reaction is incredulity.

I suppose it would help if we knew how far back from the animal the man is. I can't tell if he's leaning up against it, or 10ft back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He is a good 10 feet back, maybe more


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's still huge.

I wouldn't want to mess with one smaller than me.

But some pork chops and a nice Pork roast sounds good.

Then the the next day, ham.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually boar tastes nothing like a good porker a different type of meat flavor altogether.And yep they can get pretty big I have never seen one that size but I have seen them in the 600 lbs range.ship


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, someone just brought this to my attention. Obviously, my email buddy, who sent me this picture was duped too. But we do have large wild boars in Canada but not 1800 lb ones.



> Citing a report in a French hunting magazine, the Courier reveals that the boar in these pictures was actually a 781-pounder killed in Turkey in 2005 (the EXIF data embedded in the images confirms the photos were snapped on June 3 of that year). One visual clue — the "Nature Tours" logo on the side of a vehicle in one of the photos — indeed points to a Turkish hunting website on which the same images are displayed.


http://www.albertawildboarhunting.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Actually boar tastes nothing like a good porker a different type of meat flavor altogether.And yep they can get pretty big I have never seen one that size but I have seen them in the 600 lbs range.ship


But is it tasty?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

There is a bounty on em in Florida. They wreack havok on the farms down there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If this was in Texas, it would be believable because everyone knows that 'Everything's bigger in Tex-as'


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

We have a growing problem with feral pigs now here in SK. They're very prolific and extremely cunning, so it's proving difficult to cull their numbers. They start growing quite hairy and their tusks quite long. Some of the largest are the size of large domestic pigs or even a little better than that. They're very much a threat that's now being taken quite seriously. 

Anyone up for a little boar hunting on the prairies?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Give me bacon!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

zontar said:


> But is it tasty?


Absolutely a very tasty meat, might be a bit gamey for some, but a steak on the BBQ dang it is delic.And that is one big porker and about as dangerous as any wild animal and those tusqs can rip a car apart like as if it were flesh.
No matter where you go there are going to be ferrel animals around and yep they do make a mess of farm crops and will even attack cows and such to get to the feed bins.ship


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet. There is an exotics animal farm just on the outsides of St Catharine's sells boar bacon. Sweeter than pork I find, do rather enjoy it. The tusks fall apart when they dry out unfortunately, not very good ivory :C


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Sweet. There is an exotics animal farm just on the outsides of St Catharine's sells boar bacon. Sweeter than pork I find, do rather enjoy it. The tusks fall apart when they dry out unfortunately, not very good ivory :C


Keeper: I live in St. Catharines and would like to try this. Would you please supply me the name or address? Thanks very much, Steadfastly


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Keeper: I live in St. Catharines and would like to try this. Would you please supply me the name or address? Thanks very much, Steadfastly


It has been a while since I was out that way and do not recall it's exact location or name. Leaving Hamilton I would take the Fly Rd/King/St Paul rout into and out of St. Catharines and I recall it was close to St. C rather than Hamilton (my grandparents and parents passed away years ago now). I have tried google maps but meh not showing farms along the road and no satellite views. Exotic animals or Exotic game or something along those lines. Ostrich, emu, elk, deer, boar etc were all listed on their road side signs and them signs were BIG couldn't miss them. :C IF you are up to a day trip with tunes and a Timmies it is at the VERY least a pleasant drive.  Sorry I cannot be more help.


EDIT. I asked my mrs and she recalls it was also close to St. Catherines but also does not remember the name. We both have the feeling it should be on the King rd stretch though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Keeper, thanks for the info. I'll give it a look the next time I'm going up to Hamilton. Best regards, Steadfastly


----------

